# help with description



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I've asked around about this with no luck. On a parts website I want to order a new wiring harness for my 56 lo-boy. There is a reference to either with or without ground cables. I have no clue what they are referring to. Here is the body of the text. Any clarification appreciated.

Wiring Harness Assemly - 6-volt with 7 cables for systems without ground cables and tractors
with a voltage regulator on the following tractors: Cub (up to serial number 210000), Cub Lo-Boy
(up to serial number 10000). Manufactured to restoration standards.(Regular price $66.60, your
cost $60.55) (Part No: 354252R92).


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Does your existing wiring harness have a ground? Is that the part you are asking?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

the only ground I see is the pos terminal of the battery going to a bolt under the seat. It is about 10 inches long and not part of the main harness. No other wires attach to the pos terminal.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Answered you on the atis cub forum.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

yessir, got it!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Freebird, I'd appreciate it if you could fill us in on what you found out. You've got me curious.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

parts man - the grounding wire mentioned is for headlights that use an independent wire to complete the circuit. My setup uses the chassis (ground) back to the pos terminal on battery ok?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

THank's Freebird, so he difference is 2 wire headlights or 1 wire, is that right?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

yes, affirmative...


----------

